# Preparing for next ENT visit



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

It has been a long road, and many many years of not feeling good. I remember when I first started my TSH was at the very top end of the range but I was not treated because it was "in range". I finally found a doctor that would treat my symptoms...and fast forward to now. After multiple ultrasounds and FNA's my PCP decided it was time to remove it and sent me to an ENT - I have a lot of discomfort in my neck on one side, and I am exhausted - it feels like my thyroid has really grown in the past several months. Some days are ok...I am always tired....but some days I just hurt all over so bad, my neck hurts, I am exhausted - really exhausted. I looked in the mirror a couple days ago and it is like most of my eyebrows just disappeared overnight. I feel like I can barely function.This PCP said he thought it was acid reflux - I tried what they said and I still feel the same- maybe even worse. I called my PCP and am being sent for another opinion next Monday. Is it bad to almost hope that you do have cancer - just so you will finally be able to say see...I was sick? I almost worry that they will say yeah, your thyroid is big but I don't know if it is causing your problems...we can take it out if you want...but we don't know if that is what is wrong with you or if it will help.

My question is - to those who have had yours out (I do have hashimotos)....was it worth it? If your's wasn't cancer (which my PCP has hinted it could be)....and you had it out because it was causing discomfort and other symptoms would you do it again? Some days I almost feel hyper - I have heart palpitations and take metropolol....the PCP said to just keep taking it until we get everything figured out. I just can't keep going like I am....I am exhausted - bone tired exhausted...and my husband doesn't understand why I don't just lose weight and I will feel better and can clean house, etc. I want to do things....I just don't feel good! I cry in the car on the way home from work because I know I need to keep going when I get home. I do work, but there are days lately when I feel like showing up and sitting in front of my computer is about the limit and in the afternoon the exhaustion takes over. I just want to feel better!

Thanks everyone for letting me vent and ask questions - I think unless you have something like this you just don't get it.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You are me 3 years ago. I would randomly swing from hyper to hypo, with no control, I was worn out, sore and tired. I didn't have cancer but my thyroid had gone nuts and grown internally and displaced my esophagus. Within a few days of surgery, I could tell a physical difference in the way my neck and throat felt. It took longer to get the medicine side of it worked out, but it was all worth it for me.


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Jenny v!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have you seen an ENT? That was the doctor that I saw that finally said, enough, this needs to come out.


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

I saw an ENT about a month ago - he said that all I had was acid reflux (I am thinking wow...acid reflux has some strange symptoms). He had me try prolosec and see how it went - no change...if anything my stomach actually hurt while taking it and it didn't before. I see another ENT on Monday to see what he says. My PCP said I could go back to the first ENT but I didn't want him doing surgery because about a month before I was there he said he had trouble with vocal chords during a surgery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had cancer and Hashimoto's and antibodies related to Grave's. I didn't realize how sick I was until my GYN noticed by thyroid was enlarged and test after test was not normal.

It was categorically the best thing I have ever done. I feel ten years younger and am so much more happier and healthier. It takes some time to find the right dose of post-op medication and that period can be challenging, but once you are through that period, it is SO nice.


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I am really struggling today. So very tired, very tired.


----------

